# Ultra sonic Sensors.



## hrishikesh23 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dear all ,

I am using Ultrasonic sensors which can has receiving sensitivity of 65db but due to some side lobes echoes i am able to sense below 65 to...i need to build a circuit that will filter anything that is below 65 and above 65.

Can anybody guide on these..

Hrishikesh.


----------

